# Intel HD audio (ICH10) on P5Q-E: anyone got it working?

## KarlisRepsons

What could be a cause of this damn thing: alsa can find, that there is Intel HD audio, snd-hda-intel can be loaded, but alsamix gives me 1 or 2 channels only and sure, no sound?!

By the way, in overall, better don't buy asus P5Q-E!

----------

## KarlisRepsons

HW looks like

Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

----------

## Magnum_

It works here, sort of less... I cant get the optical output to work, tried about everything. Some other people seem to be struggling with it as well :s

----------

## danomac

I've been trying to get the optical out working as well. The problem is I can't figure out what version of ALSA is used in the kernel, which doesn't help me much.

Edit: I don't think there's support for the optical out. I'm going back to a trusty old soundblaster.

----------

## swimmer

```
cat /proc/asound/version
```

 should give you the version ...

HTH

swimmer

----------

## swimmer

And it just works for me without any hazzle ...

```
aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

Greetz

swimmer

----------

## danomac

I mean the actual version of ALSA in the kernel (1.0.18, 1.0.17, etc.) as I heard it might work in a newer version. Alas, alsa-driver-9999 wouldn't compile. I have a new ALC883 ICH10 controller - there doesn't seem to be any support for it.

I gave up and put the trusty 'ol sound blaster card back in - it has an optical out that works.

I know it's not working, the optical light isn't even lighting up. The ALSA website layout is pretty poor, I can't figure out how to search for a specific chip.

----------

## KarlisRepsons

In fact, I am still in a complete silence over in here. 

aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

Is because I left only generic support for Intel HDA in 2.6.27 kernel, but previously with .25 I had enabled everything in there and it didn't work. Alsa list is voiceless for me as well, maybe swimmer or someone else knows how to find out what is wrong? How to know, which codec is necessary for my HW? I just have no idea at the moment.

----------

## mv

 *danomac wrote:*   

> I have a new ALC883 ICH10 controller - there doesn't seem to be any support for it.

 

In kernel 2.6.28 ALC883 is listed in Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt. Perhaps you have to pass the model parameter as described in that document.

----------

## pjw.roudier

On a P5Q with the same audio device, it works provided I enable the Realtek-HD audio codec, otherwise no audio channels appear.

Other difference: alsa and the drivers are built in the kernel.

I only have problem with kmix which incorrectly labels some channels (there are 2 fronts !) but alsamixer works like a charm.

Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

Kernel: 2.6.28 gentoo-sources

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

Alsa utils v 1.0.19

----------

## danomac

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *danomac wrote:*   I have a new ALC883 ICH10 controller - there doesn't seem to be any support for it. 
> 
> In kernel 2.6.28 ALC883 is listed in Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt. Perhaps you have to pass the model parameter as described in that document.

 

I tried different models. On mine, the analog output works fine, but it's completely useless to me if I can't get the optical port working. No matter what I do, the optical port won't light up.

----------

## swimmer

First of all - I'd compile the drivers as modules which gives you more flexibility to change settings and try them out on the fly ...

Then I'd grab /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt and look up which module parameters could help you. My /etc/modprobe.d/options looks like this:

```
...

options snd-hda-intel model=acer

...
```

Adapt it to your needs and see how far it gets you ...

HTH

swimmer

----------

## KarlisRepsons

Installing gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r1 brings the sound in this world... After 3 months waiting. Ugly it is: brand new and nonworking.

Not absolutely sure, if I did everything I could before .28, but, hey, theoretically I could have written my own driver, right?!

----------

## prizident

I've been using Asus P5Q-E without any issues for 4 months already. I've read the wiki page about it and configured kernel accordingly. Sound works as expected (although I never tried to use optical). Kernel 27 and 28.

----------

## KarlisRepsons

> I've read the wiki page about it

Which one?

----------

## swimmer

 *KarlisRepsons wrote:*   

> > I've read the wiki page about it
> 
> Which one?

 Curious as well  :Wink: 

----------

## drescherjm

I have an asus P5Q pro and 

```
jmd0 ~ # lspci | grep udio 

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

```

but absolutely no problem at all with sound. It worked right off the bat when I installed it in November.

I have been using 2.6.26 and 2.6.27 openvz kernels.

```
jmd0 ~ # zgrep CONFIG_SND /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

```

----------

## prizident

 *KarlisRepsons wrote:*   

> Which one?

 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Asus_P5Q-E

----------

